# Is Argel Tal Ka'Bandha?



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

It wouldn't shock me to find out that although already possesed by a daemon he was the sacrifice that brought Ka'Bandha into existance at the gates of terra. "We die in the Shadow of great wings" and all.

It would be epic, and I would like to see Argel tal get a few licks in on the Blood Angel Primarch before he dies. Would be a real waste to have him die like how most of the other Gal Vorbrack died to Corax. He may be a traitor, but he is a great char.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you read Betrayer? If not go do that. Right now.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

He's already dead...


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am sure they can link what happens with Argel Tal in Betrayer and what happens with him in Aurelian in some fashion.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Argel Tal is dead... Well that sucks. And no, I have not read "Betrayer" yet.

I didn't get a copy of "Aurelian: The Eye Stares Back", but I was led to believe that Sang killed him on Terra.



Never mind, don't tell me. I just need to stop working so much OT and pick that book up!

Theres a reason Child-of-the-Emperor used spoiler tags to tell you that information, please make sure to do the same in the future. - darkreever


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> He's already dead...


I physically swore when that happened. I was so pissed off!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

But if the warp has his soul...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> I physically swore when that happened. I was so pissed off!


You weren't the only one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> I physically swore when that happened. I was so pissed off!





Angel of Blood said:


> You weren't the only one.


Join the club. We all did. Perhaps we can call it the IHE Club, meaning The I Hate Erebus Club.


LotN


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well they have brought others back who we thought were dead (and should probably have stayed dead in some cases)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Well they have brought others back who we thought were dead (and should probably have stayed dead in some cases)


Personally, I would question how good the plot could be...


...if they brought him back from the dead, only to kill him again later. Which we know would happen, considering he didn't survive the Heresy.

His death in _Betrayer_ was unexpected and anti-climatic, but not necessarily in a bad way.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

regarding betrayer:


ADB has stated somewhere that Argel Tal is dead for good and he would fight against it if someone tries to bring him back


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Join the club. We all did. Perhaps we can call it the IHE Club, meaning The I Hate Erebus Club.
> 
> 
> LotN


Even though we all know Erebus survives the Heresy, I was hoping Kharn would kill him during their confrontation. Like rev said, they have brought others back. They could have killed Erebus off, then brought him back at a later date.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Erebus is an important figure to the Heresy and is favored by Lorgar. None of the traitor legions would dare kill him.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

And yet that is what Kharn intended on doing had Erebus not used sorcery to save his own skin. Its all in Betrayer. Also what I took away from the book, Argel Tal was more favored by Lorgar than Erebus was.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> Even though we all know Erebus survives the Heresy, I was hoping Kharn would kill him during their confrontation. Like rev said, they have brought others back. They could have killed Erebus off, then brought him back at a later date.


But then, what would be the point? :wink:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

My immense satisfaction, just for that split second where I forget he survives the Heresy and Kharn rips in in half


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Erebus lives, he's too important in 40k to kill. But we can always hope that he'll die before Abaddon slays the False Emperor and Chaos takes the galaxy.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Erebus would never truly dies - he is a snake. About killing him and ressurecting him - (it already happened, he was killed on Davin - if you all remember (False Gods), and brought back (for which he repaid in Shards of Erebus at Marl of Calth anthology))

About all the going ressurections in HH now - i think its wrong, when they ressurect Blessed Lady, its destroyed The First Heretic tragic ending. So, if Bowden or someone ressurects Artel Tal - it would be like mexican TV show - nobody dies, and the main personae are all the same. :laugh:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Erebus would never truly dies - he is a snake. About killing him and ressurecting him - (it already happened, he was killed on Davin - if you all remember (False Gods), and brought back (for which he repaid in Shards of Erebus at Marl of Calth anthology))
> 
> About all the going ressurections in HH now - i think its wrong, when they ressurect Blessed Lady, its destroyed The First Heretic tragic ending. So, if Bowden or someone ressurects Artel Tal - it would be like mexican TV show - nobody dies, and the main personae are all the same. :laugh:


I do (kind of) agree. Cyrene's death in _The First Heretic_ was probably one of the most emotional (if you can call it that) scenes of the series. I genuinely got wound up in her death and Argel Tal's failure to protect her. She was a fantastic (possibly the best) character in one of the best books of the series. My first impression when reading _Betrayer_ was that Erebus was pissing about and was attempting to trick/betray Argel Tal. But then she came back. I'm sure Aaron had a good reason, and she has some future part to play (man I hope it's nothing to do with the Inquisition). But personally, I felt it did remove a sense of that loss that I felt whilst reading _The First Heretic_.

In a similar way to how I thought/hoped Loken died on Isstvan III. Though I feel his return was simply the worst decision taken by the team since commissioning _Battle for the Abyss_. I don't feel that strongly about Cyrene.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I do (kind of) agree. Cyrene's death in _The First Heretic_ was probably one of the most emotional (if you can call it that) scenes of the series. I genuinely got wound up in her death and Argel Tal's failure to protect her. She was a fantastic (possibly the best) character in one of the best books of the series. My first impression when reading _Betrayer_ was that Erebus was pissing about and was attempting to trick/betray Argel Tal. But then she came back. I'm sure Aaron had a good reason, and she has some future part to play (man I hope it's nothing to do with the Inquisition). But personally, I felt it did remove a sense of that loss that I felt whilst reading _The First Heretic_.
> 
> In a similar way to how I thought/hoped Loken died on Isstvan III. Though I feel his return was simply the worst decision taken by the team since commissioning _Battle for the Abyss_. I don't feel that strongly about Cyrene.


When she came back to life, she was essentially lost again to Argel Tal for upon regaining her sight, she saw him as a monster.

So in essence the Cyrene Argal Tal knew, the motherly figure, was still gone.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

'So in essence the Cyrene Argal Tal knew, the motherly figure, was still gone' - very good point of you. Interesting - what the Perpetuals would do we her?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> So in essence the Cyrene Argal Tal knew, the motherly figure, was still gone.


You could say the same about Loken. I know what you mean, but my point still stands.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> 'So in essence the Cyrene Argal Tal knew, the motherly figure, was still gone' - very good point of you. Interesting - what the Perpetuals would do we her?


So says Betrayer, the very act of bringing her back turned her into a perpetual. That gives us an idea at the very least.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Talking of bringing people back. 

I can't believe they brought Eidolon back! We know we can't have Erebus or Lucius dead, but they could have given us that one!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Tywin Lannister said:


> Talking of bringing people back.
> 
> I can't believe they brought Eidolon back! We know we can't have Erebus or Lucius dead, but they could have given us that one!




Well actually, Eidolon is also alive in present 40k


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well actually, Eidolon is also alive in present 40k


I thought that was only a rumour?

40k sucks though!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> I physically swore when that happened. I was so pissed off!


I punched my book in annoyance :suicide:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

With the _Betrayer_ discussion here, I thought I'd ask it here: Was Kharn present at the Dropsite Massacre? Or was he too wounded after being mangled at the Isstvan Atrocity? I haven't read either _Fulgrim_ or _The First Heretic_ in 2-3 years, but a few things in _Betrayer_ make me wonder.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> In a similar way to how I thought/hoped Loken died on Isstvan III. Though I feel his return was simply the worst decision taken by the team since commissioning _Battle for the Abyss_. I don't feel that strongly about Cyrene.


I was glad Loken was bought back. I think it fits perfectly for Garro and Loken to become what they become. 

As for cyrene, im interested in seeing where this perpetuals thing goes.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps all xeno/human souls get pulled into the warp, along with Argel's daemon... who says the entity is dead?

I realise that is reaching.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Perhaps all xeno/human souls get pulled into the warp, along with Argel's daemon... who says the entity is dead?
> 
> 
> I realise that is reaching.




Well Erebus killed Argel Tal with one of the anathema shards, a 'shard of Erebus' even. Which have been shown to permanently kill daemons. So I'm going to say Raum is dead for good as well.


----------

